# Anyone Got Pics Of The Xxl Or Big Time?



## Roly300 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm drawn to these watches, but can't find any pictures of them on this forum. Could anyone post pictures of these, especially pictures of them being worn so I can get an idea of their size.

Also other websites mention these watches have a 3 month warranty. Can anyone here confirm this? It seems a bit worrying for such a watch to only have 3 months cover.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sure Roy will confirm, but Im sure he offers a 12 month warranty...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

12 Months warranty if you buy from me.


----------



## phillip (Mar 26, 2007)

Roly300 said:


> I'm drawn to these watches, but can't find any pictures of them on this forum. Could anyone post pictures of these, especially pictures of them being worn so I can get an idea of their size.
> 
> Also other websites mention these watches have a 3 month warranty. Can anyone here confirm this? It seems a bit worrying for such a watch to only have 3 months cover.


i own the big time, and will post pics as soon as my new strap comes in. i love the watch, but for a case that big

the lugs should be wider than 20mm. the strap on it's way is 26mm, and will receive some surgery to fit.


----------

